# IDF Shoots Down Drone



## tomahawk6 (6 Oct 2012)

The bad guys are gathering intel. Hope Israel is ready for a replay of 1967 only this time the enemy has chemical weapons.

http://news.yahoo.com/israeli-air-force-shoots-down-small-unpiloted-aircraft-131440054.html

JERUSALEM (Reuters) - The Israeli air force shot down a drone after it crossed into southern Israel on Saturday, the military said, but it remained unclear where the aircraft had come from.

 The drone was first spotted above the Mediterranean Sea in the area of the Hamas-ruled Gaza Strip to the west of Israel, said military spokeswoman Avital Leibovich.

 It was kept under surveillance and followed by Israeli air force jets before it was shot down above a forest in an unpopulated area near the border with the occupied West Bank.

 Leibovich said it was shot down at about 10 a.m. (0700 GMT), after it traveled east some 35 miles across Israel's southern Negev desert.

 Defense Minister Ehud Barak praised the interception as "sharp and effective".

 "We view with great gravity the attempt to compromise Israeli air space and will consider our response in due course," Barak said in a statement.

 Soldiers were searching the area for the remains of the drone, which security sources said most likely did not originate from the Gaza Strip. It was not immediately clear whether it was armed.

 On at least one occasion, Iranian-backed Hezbollah, a Shi'ite group in Lebanon, has launched a drone into Israel. And in 2010, an Israeli warplane shot down an apparently unmanned balloon in the Negev near the country's Dimona nuclear reactor.


----------



## winnipegoo7 (6 Oct 2012)

http://www.ynetnews.com/articles/0,7340,L-4289188,00.html

Mostly the same info, but has a video of the interception.


----------



## GAP (6 Oct 2012)

Video has been removed by the user


----------



## tomahawk6 (6 Oct 2012)

Try this one.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NTrLufrVKrk


----------



## MeatheadMick (6 Oct 2012)

Pretty cool video... don't read the comments section though... :facepalm:


----------



## vonGarvin (6 Oct 2012)

MPMick said:
			
		

> Pretty cool video... don't read the comments section though... :facepalm:


I closed the window, failing to read the comments   Awesome to see one of the good guys!

Loved watching the jet transit the film...

(And "they" think that "we" don't need Air Defence anymore....)


----------



## Jarnhamar (6 Oct 2012)

I would have taken it out with cannons but that's the gunfighter in me.


----------



## vonGarvin (6 Oct 2012)

ObedientiaZelum said:
			
		

> I would have taken it out with cannons but that's the gunfighter in me.



So....you're at 1:42 of this clip?


----------



## Bird_Gunner45 (7 Oct 2012)

Technoviking said:
			
		

> (And "they" think that "we" don't need Air Defence anymore....)



 :+1:

Just remember that its 2 football fields to lead an aircraft


----------



## vonGarvin (7 Oct 2012)

Bird_Gunner45 said:
			
		

> :+1:
> 
> Just remember that its 2 football fields to lead an aircraft


I've always taken that to mean two CFL fields...including end zones...


----------



## Old Sweat (7 Oct 2012)

Back to the bad, old days of SA in air defence and the joys of firing .50s from the AA mount at met balloons at Centre Lake in the winter.


----------



## Jarnhamar (7 Oct 2012)

Technoviking said:
			
		

> So....you're at 1:42 of this clip?



Naw, I would have went into that fight with guns already armed  ;D


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (7 Oct 2012)

tomahawk6 said:
			
		

> Try this one.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NTrLufrVKrk



Dammit, now this one has been removed as  "against You Tube policy on violence"

I don't get it - shooting an unarmed drone in a way that looks like what you see in theaters everyday is too violent? Or is it just the long arm of the Mossad?


----------



## Edward Campbell (7 Oct 2012)

Oldgateboatdriver said:
			
		

> Dammit, now this one has been removed as  "against You Tube policy on violence"
> 
> I don't get it - shooting an unarmed drone in a way that looks like what you see in theaters everyday is too violent? Or is it just the long arm of the Mossad?




YouTube can show a drone strike killing six people but not an aircraft killing one inanimate drone?

Maybe only Israeli victories are in poor taste?


----------



## tomahawk6 (7 Oct 2012)

Liveleak has the video.

http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=c73_1349542667


----------



## Haletown (7 Oct 2012)

tomahawk6 said:
			
		

> Liveleak has the video.
> 
> http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=c73_1349542667



From the looks of that intercept/kill there will be little of intel value left for the IAF to examine.  Can't really tell what level of drone technology that thing was but the Israelis didn't seem to think it was worth a softer kill to get at something they could examine.


----------



## Jarnhamar (7 Oct 2012)

E.R. Campbell said:
			
		

> YouTube can show a drone strike killing six people but not an aircraft killing one inanimate drone?
> 
> Maybe only Israeli victories are in poor taste?



I just put 'man being shot' in youtube and seen a video of a mans mother in law shooting him. Youtube is full of graphic up close and personal violence.

Removing a video of a piece of steel and plastic being destroyed pales in comparison to other violent youtube videos.   

Looks like youtube is getting political.


----------



## brihard (7 Oct 2012)

Question; do the zoomies score an enemy drone as a kill in the conventional sense? Honest question brought on on by that F-16's 'f*** yeah' swoop at the end of the video.


----------



## aesop081 (7 Oct 2012)

Haletown said:
			
		

> From the looks of that intercept/kill there will be little of intel value left for the IAF to examine.



I'm sure much was documented by way of EO systems (at least) prior to it being shot down.


----------



## TN2IC (7 Oct 2012)

Ah must of been a UFO from Area 51 flying around again.


----------



## dangles (7 Oct 2012)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> I'm sure much was documented by way of EO systems (at least) prior to it being shot down.



I'm curious as to what information an EO system could gather on something like that? Just an honest question coming from someone with zero knowledge of the subject.

Israel's Air Force has the video here: http://www.iaf.org.il/4387-39533-en/IAF.aspx

I doubt they will take it down anytime soon.

Another question: is an Israeli war against Iran imminent?


----------



## Edward Campbell (7 Oct 2012)

dangles said:
			
		

> ...
> Another question: is an Israeli war against Iran imminent?




Most of the experts say "no, not right now," but ...
.
.
.
.
.
Remember Lao Tzu






.
.
.
.
.
“Those who know do not speak. Those who speak do not know.” 
Lao Tzu, _Tao Te Ching_


----------



## aesop081 (7 Oct 2012)

dangles said:
			
		

> I'm curious as to what information an EO system could gather on something like that?



Quite a bit of information about the design, performance and origin can be gained strictly from imagery (even more so if it is multi-spectral).


----------



## tomahawk6 (7 Oct 2012)

Hizbollah/Iranians found a weakness in the Israeli air defenses. Also the drone could have gathered data on the US X band radar in the Negev and the air defenses around Dimona. Maybe the next time they shoot it down over the Med.


----------



## winnipegoo7 (29 Oct 2012)

tomahawk6 said:
			
		

> Hizbollah/Iranians found a weakness in the Israeli air defenses. Also the drone could have gathered data on the US X band radar in the Negev and the air defenses around Dimona. Maybe the next time they shoot it down over the Med.



It looks like you are correct.

http://www.defensenews.com/article/20121029/DEFREG04/310290003/Israel-Doubts-Iran-Has-Drone-Data-Defense-Official-Says?odyssey=nav%7Chead


----------



## Colin Parkinson (29 Oct 2012)

Why wouldn't it have a camera? Frankly you would assume that it did. Could it stream video, that would be a good question and would say a lot about their capabilties if they did. Hopefully the wreackage will be intact enough to gain information from it.

Also intereting how close the F-16 was to the missile hit, counted around 3 seconds between hit and jet appearing in the video.


----------



## winnipegoo7 (29 Oct 2012)

Colin P said:
			
		

> Why wouldn't it have a camera? Frankly you would assume that it did. Could it stream video, that would be a good question and would say a lot about their capabilties if they did. Hopefully the wreackage will be intact enough to gain information from it.
> 
> Also intereting how close the F-16 was to the missile hit, counted around 3 seconds between hit and jet appearing in the video.



Another article said a first missile may have missed.


----------



## Pieman (29 Oct 2012)

I really feel that this is the kind of situation that is going to become more common. Asymmetric warfare evolving into the high tech arena.

Why use suicide bombers when you can link numerous explosives remotely with every day technology? Watch and control from remote cameras/drones the comfort of your home....or some other country.


----------



## tomahawk6 (29 Oct 2012)

Much of Israel is well within the range of Hamas/Hezbollah rockets. The threat here is adjusted fire using drones.


----------



## Pieman (30 Oct 2012)

> Much of Israel is well within the range of Hamas/Hezbollah rockets. The threat here is adjusted fire using drones.


Good application of the tech. What they going to try next I wonder?


----------



## Journeyman (30 Oct 2012)

According to STRATFOR*


> *Israel: Iran Says UAV Sent Pictures Of Key Israeli Bases*
> October 29, 2012 | 0927 GMT
> An Iranian unmanned aerial vehicle sent back pictures of restricted areas in Israel after being launched into Israel earlier in October, an Iranian lawmaker told Mehr news agency Oct. 29, Reuters reported. The unmanned aerial vehicle transmitted pictures of so-called sensitive Israeli bases before it was shot down, the lawmaker said.


So in addition to acquiring raw info on Israeli response procedures and timings, the UAV apparently had a camera with streaming still/video capability, providing current imagery.


-------------
* Well worth the price of a subscription.   :nod:


----------

